# Pocket predator never fails



## Huntersling_131 (Mar 12, 2017)

Nothing like a dog the wilderness and a slingshot. Putting meat on the table with my pocket predator operator has become a regular occurrence. Hopefully I can get my hands on the new scorpion injection molded slingshot soon but I can't seem to track one down


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Nice shooting, do you have a good recipe for cooking?


----------



## flamenquito (Feb 7, 2017)

buena caza amigo,le felicito,


----------



## Huntersling_131 (Mar 12, 2017)

Marinate in Italian dressing and throw them on the grill


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Nice looking bunnies! Looks​ tasty!!


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

Nice shooting!!!

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------

